# I'd like to show you all what I have been working on



## vandog (Feb 9, 2014)

I've worked really hard over the past 5 months and I can finally say my van is finished. I have to show someone!

How come I cannot post to the 'show us your van' section?


----------



## Luckheart (Feb 9, 2014)

Hi Vandog, I believe it is your status as a  free as opposed to a full member.


----------



## QFour (Feb 9, 2014)

Hey Vandog

Sorry you are having problems posting pictures but you do need to be a member.

In the mean time I will post a picture of your new creation I took last night as I passed by your house. You really should join then you could put a big W on the back ..




Ps. Like the blue go faster stripes .. :lol-061::lol-061:


----------



## wendywo (Feb 10, 2014)

User1 said:


> Hey Vandog
> 
> Sorry you are having problems posting pictures but you do need to be a member.
> 
> ...



Classic :camper:,..... and where are you the sun is shinning and there is no rain!!!!!


----------



## vandog (Feb 10, 2014)

haha OK. Is that just for the show forum in particular? I cant be paying those fees at the moment but I'd be happy to receive free membership in exchange for a link on my van blog (I cannot believe the interest I have had in the past month)

This is the inside of my LDV Convoy:


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Feb 10, 2014)

That look so cosy ad warm inside  looks really good


----------



## Rodeo (Feb 10, 2014)

I looked at your website.Looks good mate.Do/did you do computery stuff as a job? Going to do it to earn money to finance travels as you go?
Stealthy exterior I like.


----------



## rottiontour (Feb 10, 2014)

Hi Vandog,

i read your webpage....great ideas on it. 40 years ago i did the same, not so professional i must confess, but....
Good luck for the work and let us participate in your travels.

Bernd


----------



## horshamjack (Feb 10, 2014)

Where is the link to the website ?

I'd like to see it the inside looks very comfortable


----------



## Sharon the Cat (Feb 10, 2014)

horshamjack said:


> Where is the link to the website ?
> 
> I'd like to see it the inside looks very comfortable



Here you go home - Vandog Traveller

Love the site. If your van building skills are as good as your web design skills you won't go wrong.


----------



## wendywo (Feb 10, 2014)

What a cleaver chap you are well done :cool1:
I will be following with interest and wish you the best of luck with your travelling life.:camper:


----------



## vindiboy (Feb 10, 2014)

All looks good but what does it weigh now, must be low on MPG wit all that real wood in it?


----------



## vandog (Feb 10, 2014)

wow thanks everyone. I'm an electronics engineer but I guess the van is a result of many of my interests I've had over the years. I don't know what I'm going to do yet to earn money - I'm hoping something just comes up. 

As for the weight, yeah it will be heavier and MPG will be reduced. The wood actually isn't as solid and heavy as it may look. The cladding is really thin 7mm softwood. The heavy things are the batteries and gas! Its a 3.5T axle though with 6 wheels and pulls no problem. 

I think I'll be hanging around on here a bit more until I set off. I have been so focused on the build I haven't really put much though yet into the travelling part.


----------



## Rodeo (Feb 10, 2014)

I was thinking about the weight too, but realised a lot of that t & g is reasonably light, unless you buy the good quality stuff which is harder to find, well it is round here anyway! I was wondering if you have enough storage for day to day gear, clothes etc, for a longish trip? Interior looks very compact, I like it! Whats it insured as?


----------



## vandog (Feb 10, 2014)

Rodeo said:


> I was thinking about the weight too, but realised a lot of that t & g is reasonably light, unless you buy the good quality stuff which is harder to find, well it is round here anyway! I was wondering if you have enough storage for day to day gear, clothes etc, for a longish trip? Interior looks very compact, I like it! Whats it insured as?



Tons of storage! theres a good space under the bed and in the high top above the cab. I'll be doing an update with an overview of all the features soon. Insured as caravanette.


----------



## Neckender (Feb 10, 2014)

Hi vandog, You've fitted gas drop holes but I'm a bit concerned as I've not seen any permanent ventilation fitted for safe operation of gas appliances.

John.


----------



## GRWXJR (Feb 10, 2014)

I've got an LDV Hi-loader Convoy as well - but it looks nothing like yours does inside that's for sure!  (I'm still trying to find the time to finish the 'few little jobs' that I started at xmas that got out of hand - so my LDV is currently a work-in-progress.  Difference is that mine was a revamp rather than a start-from-scratch).

Ive got storage overcab, in the kitchen cupboards, 3 small overheads, 2 small shelves, a small secondary floor cupboard with w-top (under construction) as well as a rear storage space for my mountain bike and assorted clutter, with all the services marshalled at the rear also.  Far more than I'd need alone (like you I've toured on motorcycles which teaches you to travel light).  But the OH still seems to think that a weekend away needs enough clothes and coats and assorted paraphernalia to undertake an Arctic Expedition, so it does get used up.  We are working on that though!

Our van doesn't have a shower in there though - just a loo/cloakroom section.  You're intended use is different to ours though, so you're going to have different needs.

Your LDV is looking very good!  I look forward to seeing some more pics!

G.


----------



## vandog (Feb 10, 2014)

artheytrate said:


> Hi vandog, You've fitted gas drop holes but I'm a bit concerned as I've not seen any permanent ventilation fitted for safe operation of gas appliances.
> 
> John.



Hi John, 

I have an electric extractor vent in the roof right above the cooker if that what you are referring to? I've also fitted an extractor through to the back but I have used a bilge fan and its actually too powerful its ridiculous. The big sliding door will also be useful. I have a decent monoxide monitor, smoke alarm, extinguisher and blanket (although not in lieu of carful operation and vigilance). I have posts still in draft on quite a few little bits of the build so stay tuned.


----------



## Rodeo (Feb 10, 2014)

Did you have any probs registering with dvla as a campervan?


----------



## vandog (Feb 10, 2014)

Rodeo said:


> Did you have any probs registering with dvla as a campervan?



Not yet done it. I called the DVLA the other day asking about requirements for the body of the van (I'd heard of some people getting refused on the grounds that it does not 'look' like a motorhome). I'm still trying to find this out before I submit my amended V5. My insurance is fine with it though apparently.


----------



## Rodeo (Feb 10, 2014)

Good luck with that then.


----------



## vandog (Feb 10, 2014)

Rodeo said:


> Good luck with that then.



Do you think I will have trouble? I have a PDF of requirements for motorcaravan classification and It passes all of them. Its just this grey area and really vague requirement of having to look like a motorhome from the exterior. I'm gonna leave it for now until I know exactly what is needed


----------



## n brown (Feb 10, 2014)

it could depend on who reads your app. they seem to be going back to the old one-van with side windows. most vans they see have fridge vents,water heater exhaust, ehu socket,water inlet ,awnings and bike racks,all that stuff,and off course roof lights and windows ! I'm not suggesting you should in any way do any kind of hoodwinkery,but a less scrupulous person might stick some of things on with blu tack for the photies


----------



## Rodeo (Feb 10, 2014)

There seems to be differing thoughts on the external look.Some get through,some dont.I believe that it has to have at least one window in the side as well.Apparently ins for fulltiming is different too.Im just waiting for my campervan application to be approved by DVLA.


----------



## GRWXJR (Feb 10, 2014)

I read on here recently a post (probably by n brown) that said that the requirement to 'look like a motorhome' was no longer a stipulation.  So if you've got at least one side window and meet all the other bits n bobs on your list - then that should be ok.

I hope so - cos my LDV hasn't been re-classified yet and its something I need to get around to.  Mine started as a van not a minibus so only has a single extra window in the sliding side door - no rear door windows or windows on the offside.

When I send off the pics I'll focus on the images inside proving its got the bed, sink, table, cooker etc. and on the outside images I'll use the front and nearside images (with the window clearly visible) and cross my fingers!

As I had no trouble getting camper insurance without re-registering I didn't worry about it.  But Rodeo suggested that the Insurance Co might try to use the classification to wriggle out of it if I ever did need to make a claim.  So - its one more thing I need to get around to.


----------



## vandog (Feb 10, 2014)

Pendel said:


> bloody hell looks like a coffin inside....



PERFECT haha thankyou


----------



## coolasluck (Feb 10, 2014)

Hi vandog ,very cosy and differing from many others i have seen i like it.Like yourself i have been spending ages converting a part converted coach.
Let me tell you quiting your job and then doing a conversion is so much a better idea than still having that job around your neck.Its taken me nearly 1.5 years lol and i cant tell you the amount of time has been spent on pondering on how to do something.Its a great experiance and things are coming together nicely before selling up at the start of next year and fulltiming. I have bookmarked your page so will read properly later on but for now im back outside on the coach ha ha ha.
Incidentally the hydraulic crimpers are a great tool to have,these will be hitting the road  with us,as i think canal boat living will be in our future.Worth investing in.That fuse box is great as well i have the same and enjoyed wiring it up.One of the better feelings when you get that circuit done.The only downside with building a self build is that you would do it all over again as many do

Welcome to the site by the way


----------



## shawbags (Feb 10, 2014)

vandog said:


> haha OK. Is that just for the show forum in particular? I cant be paying those fees at the moment but I'd be happy to receive free membership in exchange for a link on my van blog (I cannot believe the interest I have had in the past month)
> 
> This is the inside of my LDV Convoy:



That's my kind of build , your van and site are very good , cheers Chris.


----------



## vandog (Feb 10, 2014)

coolasluck said:


> Hi vandog ,very cosy and differing from many others i have seen i like it.Like yourself i have been spending ages converting a part converted coach.
> Let me tell you quiting your job and then doing a conversion is so much a better idea than still having that job around your neck.Its taken me nearly 1.5 years lol and i cant tell you the amount of time has been spent on pondering on how to do something.Its a great experiance and things are coming together nicely before selling up at the start of next year and fulltiming. I have bookmarked your page so will read properly later on but for now im back outside on the coach ha ha ha.
> Incidentally the hydraulic crimpers are a great tool to have,these will be hitting the road  with us,as i think canal boat living will be in our future.Worth investing in.That fuse box is great as well i have the same and enjoyed wiring it up.One of the better feelings when you get that circuit done.The only downside with building a self build is that you would do it all over again as many do
> 
> Welcome to the site by the way



Thank you. I totally understand how it can take that long with a job as well. Good effort! I would find that impossible. 

As for the hydraulic crimpers, I did nearly buy some until I found other ways to do it: hammer, mole wrench or solder (only with a powerful iron). If I was doing a job for someone else I'd use the right tool but I don't mind on my own one-off project (I say one-off...)

I agree, wiring is fun! like really fun


----------



## Rodeo (Feb 10, 2014)

Vandog...FYI....just got my minibus (transit lwb semi high roof)through Dvla as a camper, no outside embellishments or stickers etc.All windows (tinted) still in place, and just a roof vent.


----------



## vandog (Feb 10, 2014)

Rodeo said:


> Vandog...FYI....just got my minibus (transit lwb semi high roof)through Dvla as a camper, no outside embellishments or stickers etc.All windows (tinted) still in place, and just a roof vent.



Excellent congrats! this is good news for me as well then. I may start to compile the app.


----------



## Rodeo (Feb 11, 2014)

It took about 4 or 5 weeks to come back.Seems to be about the going rate for the time nowadays.Over the years Ive had them back a lot quicker.


----------



## hextal (Feb 11, 2014)

Looks really good that. Am just in process of finishing mine off.

Just wondering if you've got anything sorted in terms of ventilation for keeping condensation at bay.


----------



## vandog (Feb 20, 2014)

hextal said:


> Looks really good that. Am just in process of finishing mine off.
> 
> Just wondering if you've got anything sorted in terms of ventilation for keeping condensation at bay.



Front windows open a bit. Also have 2 mushroom vents, one of which is a 12v fan extractor. I also have a Peltier dehumidifier which seems to work


----------

